# New Radio in 08 SE



## jazaddict (Jul 12, 2008)

So if'n I wanted to replace my stock radio w/ something "nicer", could I still use the steering wheel controls?

What decks should I look at?

I'm happy w/ the speakers but would like to add simple powered sub (tube?) .

Any suggestions?


----------



## js88699 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got an 08 SE myself. I pulled the HD radio out of my old car, planning to put it in the Max. Because the trip computer stuff is through the radio controls/display, I'm pretty sure you loose that functionality if you put in something else. I've decided to just live with what I have for now. If you find something, please post it here so we'll know.


----------



## LibZ (Dec 24, 2007)

you can accually get a new deck and hide your old deck inside the dash, yes u still lose the steering wheel controls but not the wohle info screen itself


----------



## 08MaxCash (Oct 22, 2008)

listen do wat i did i keeped the factory stereo and bought a cleen sweep nd installed speakers nd my subs. i still keep the factory look but not wit the factory sound


----------

